# My bargain heels! :o)



## ShesAFoxyLady (Nov 6, 2008)

Well, the other week I was lucky enough to pop into M&S at just the right moment and pick up these fabulous heels at reduced price...

They were originally around £50 but I got them for.... wait for it...

...

...

£5!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and they are SO gorgeous, the picture doesn't do them the justice they deserve - I am thrilled


----------



## chantelle8686 (Nov 6, 2008)

ooo they are nice!! SCORE!!!


----------



## Miss Lore (Nov 6, 2008)

they are really nice... great price too!


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 6, 2008)

They're cute - will look nice with skinnies. Fab price too!


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They might get their first outing next week when I go out for my birthday - although I have no idea what the rest of my outfit would be yet!


----------

